# Recent Replica with Shoulder Mount



## Trophy Time (Feb 3, 2007)

Replica and shoulder mount that recently was sent to outfitter in Iowa, so he could take to a show in New York.


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

looks great


----------



## compaq4 (Jan 26, 2013)

thats a winner! I'm diggin it, beauty of a buck!


----------



## deerhunter3241 (Jun 7, 2004)

Beautiful mount. You did a nice job with the coloration on the replica. Hope it's off a deer that really came from his farm...
I've had clients ask me to do replicas for them before and had to turn them down if there intentions were to pawn it off as a real deer. As a taxidermist we can be held liable if it was proven that you knew of ill intent towards potential paying customers.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Awesome buck


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

deerhunter3241 said:


> Beautiful mount. You did a nice job with the coloration on the replica. Hope it's off a deer that really came from his farm...
> I've had clients ask me to do replicas for them before and had to turn them down if there intentions were to pawn it off as a real deer. As a taxidermist we can be held liable if it was proven that you knew of ill intent towards potential paying customers.


Kinda my thoughts too, was it a deer that actually came from his place(s)?


----------



## Trophy Time (Feb 3, 2007)

Yes, it came off the outfitters land!!!!!! The client that shot it is the one that sent it in and the outfitter paid for everything so that he would be able to take something to the shows.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Good looking mount and one heck of a buck


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY (Mar 6, 2012)

...simply awesome!

CAMX Wildman


----------

